# Shootags/ electromagnetic insect repellent



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried Shoo!tags?
Home | shoo!TAG? - The chemical-free way to protect your dogs, cats, and horses from pests
From the site:












*Protect your animals, pets and family for up to 4 months*


*shoo!TAG™* is the revolutionary, non-toxic “tag” that uses electromagnetic frequencies to create a protective barrier from pests that lasts up to 4 months!
The key to *shoo!TAG™* is the three dimensional electromagnetic frequency embedded in the magnetic strip. *shoo!TAG* combines with the body's electrical field to produce an expanding barrier effect, keeping targeted pests away. Learn more about the science behind *shoo!TAG™*.
To purchase *shoo!TAG™* please contact a retailer. For wholesale purchases please contact us.

I have some coming, but wonder if anyone else has used them or is familiar with them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I put these on my dogs on Tues. eve. I have not found one tick on any of them!!!! So far so good.
I usually have been pulling 4 or 5 off Kacie everytime she comes inside. Hope its for real


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:bump::bump:


----------

